# 2018 Grand River Fish Ladder Updates



## oworm

JungleGeorge said:


> Do you mean 6th street


As per the tile of this thread


----------



## JungleGeorge

oworm said:


> As per the tile of this thread


There’s more than one Fish ladder on the grand buddy .....


----------



## TK81

oworm said:


> Nothing at the Ladder at 11:30am. Water is still pretty warm. People wading in shorts and track shoes


The guy in the shorts with the net and rope looked to be having a good time. I didn't see anything in the ladder either, though.


----------



## slowpaya

JungleGeorge said:


> Do you mean 6th street


weber?most likely but cant say for sure JG


----------



## oworm

JungleGeorge said:


> There’s more than one Fish ladder on the grand buddy .....


Thanks for letting me know! I guess I missed that, Yes it was 6th


----------



## oworm

Fished down from 6th St this morning. The water is so warm (68f) you could take a bath in it. Nice fishing height for my Spey Rod but too warm I think for fish to run


----------



## JungleGeorge

I was up stream a ways from you and boy were the catfish biting today . Couldn’t get a salmon . Seen a couple jump but we covered some water..


----------



## oworm

Just got back from Grand Haven. Boys trolling the channel but didn't see any action. The water was 68f there too! We need some serious cooling down now.


----------



## oworm

JungleGeorge said:


> I was up stream a ways from you and boy were the catfish biting today . Couldn’t get a salmon . Seen a couple jump but we covered some water..


Above 6th street?


----------



## JungleGeorge

Yes near sarnac


----------



## slowpaya

hit the upper grand yesterday in some good water.no salmon anywhere .was low and clear


----------



## oworm

Had a look at 6th St this morning at 9. Saw some Coho going over the Dam as well as a couple caught. Smallish fish in the 2-5lb range


----------



## Trout King

slowpaya said:


> hit the upper grand yesterday in some good water.no salmon anywhere .was low and clear


A lot of fish already through Webber and Portland. 

They were thick in the usual warm water spots last week, looks like they spread and scattered already. 

Maybe another run to come?


----------



## slowpaya

Trout King said:


> A lot of fish already through Webber and Portland.
> 
> They were thick in the usual warm water spots last week, looks like they spread and scattered already.
> 
> Maybe another run to come?


 well....lets hope so


----------



## gotskunked

I've been fishing Weber area about every other day for the past week and a half and have seen very few fish. Not sure how I missed them, but sure hope more are coming.


----------



## slowpaya

gotskunked said:


> I've been fishing Weber area about every other day for the past week and a half and have seen very few fish. Not sure how I missed them, but sure hope more are coming.


the dnr has noted 3 coho in weber ladder on sept 18.that was the big run.the water warmed again and they shut down.they are coming...68 water temp 2daY


----------



## MR FISHBONZ

I 


gotskunked said:


> I've been fishing Weber area about every other day for the past week and a half and have seen very few fish. Not sure how I missed them, but sure hope more are coming.


I was just downstream from weber on Wednesday the 19th and there was quite afew fish moving thru...but they didn't stick around long thats for sure. I never hooked one but my friend lost one as it rolled on him.


----------



## oworm

Had a Coho roll on my fly last night downstream from 6th st


----------



## Trout King

slowpaya said:


> the dnr has noted 3 coho in weber ladder on sept 18.that was the big run.the water warmed again and they shut down.they are coming


There was a bunch of fish @ Portland Dam the day we got all of that rain last week (Thursday?). At least 75 of them were packed at the mouth of the feeder in Portland that day. The locals went and accosted them when they were vulnerable. There aren't many there anymore, they are just doing what coho do, MOVE.


----------



## oworm

Trout King said:


> they are just doing what coho do, MOVE.


 At least until they reach their destination!


----------



## MickL

gatorman841 said:


> Anyone had any luck this year upstream from GR? I’ve did a few floats in the last month pretty much covering a good portion of the grand upstream and been pretty disappointing. Please don’t provide exacts just curious if it was a late run or just the numbers were not there this year. Besides one decent push 2 wks ago I haven’t seen or heard of much upstream.


I've made the trip to fish it 3 times this fall... Sept. 17, 25 and 28. I also was disappointed. I think i missed the push you mentioned. I'm hoping the cooler water and this rain is bringing more.


----------



## wilsonm

We checked and cleaned Portland, Webber, and 6th Street today. Real good numbers of coho were going thru Webber this afternoon. A mix of fish that had probably been in the river a couple weeks and some fresh silver ones. A couple guys fishing there. Probably 20 people fishing 6th St. later this afternoon. Saw a few fish hitting the dam including some kings . Rain should help. The tribs up by Webber and Portland were chocolate milk today, but the river was still pretty clear.


----------



## TK81

slowpaya said:


> jimmy Bedford used to do it all the time! :gaga: but...when no one else up there is doing it,its pretty tough.wading staff recommended if your new to locale.


I was wading below the dam back in those days. Jim was down there often and he caught plenty.


----------



## slowpaya

spent many hours out there back in the day.jim used to bring busloads of students from LCC.lol


----------



## riverbob

Caught a few coho on spinners. n my first steely yesterday, on spawn


----------



## slowpaya

MickL said:


> I've made the trip to fish it 3 times this fall... Sept. 17, 25 and 28. I also was disappointed. I think i missed the push you mentioned. I'm hoping the cooler water and this rain is bringing more.


now they are running!


----------



## Magik

Crap, and me stuck at work!


----------



## MR FISHBONZ

Anyone have eye's on the river today and could give update on conditions in the Lyons/Portland area? Wondering if last nights rain muddied it up good.


----------



## Trout King

MR FISHBONZ said:


> Anyone have eye's on the river today and could give update on conditions in the Lyons/Portland area? Wondering if last nights rain muddied it up good.


On my way to work the bridge on State near Grand Ledge was over the rocks that are usually well exposed this time of year. The tribs are blown, color wasn't bad yesterday, but more rain, I'm guessing it's going to be getting dirty.


----------



## riverbob

i'm a few miles above 6th st. i got 1 1\2 foot vis. off my sea wall, waters is stained not muddy, not any leaves coming down yet, i'll b fishing later today


----------



## MR FISHBONZ

Thanks for info guys!


----------



## slowpaya

the river is trashed between lansing and ionia,likely headed towards bobs place.


----------



## riverbob

should of been fishing in stead of talking, river looked ok at 11, went fishin at 4, river got dirtier ( with rubel) did catch a old brown with a big kipe, must of got flushed out of a creek, he was about 17"....i had a good day....o ya that old brown is continuing his trip down river.


----------



## Benz

Once it starts to come down there should be some great fishing throughout the Grand. I'm guessing Moores in Lansing will have a decent stack of coho through December. We used to put a 17' deep v crestliner in and motor up to Moores and catch colored up coho's all fall around 2010, along with a decent amount of steelhead. Hopefully the high dirty water gives the fish some time to do their thing without being picked off in some of the usual low water traps.


----------



## slowpaya

any reports of visibility below weber today?a local stream dropped 16 inches from yesterday.its clearing up downtown lansing,still high.


----------



## Trout King

slowpaya said:


> any reports of visibility below weber today?a local stream dropped 16 inches from yesterday.its clearing up downtown lansing,still high.


Looked brown this afternoons in Portland


----------



## oworm

I'll check GR on my way to work


----------



## oworm

Steady run of fish going through the Ladder at 6th St. Water's too high for the wall bashers. Ladder gauge is showing 6.7'


----------



## oworm

6.5 on the ladder gauge at 6th st at 11.30am. Steady run of fish going through the ladder. Not seeing any chrome. One chancer fishing the access hole to the ladder. Saw some fish getting turned over in the boils as they tried to get to the Dam. More rain is forecast and the temps are dropping into the 40's. Hopefully this will draw more fish from the lake


----------



## oworm

6.3. Fish still running


----------

